
Microsoft pledges not to search user email for stolen property - ntakasaki
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/28/5558484/microsoft-pledges-not-to-search-user-email-for-stolen-property
======
hardwaresofton
Kudos for making it right (I guess they could have just waited for it to blow
over, instead of taking any action), but this is like asking for forgiveness
rather than permission. Still not a good look for a company that wants to be a
large part of my connected life.

